# Nệm Cao Su Kim Cương 160x200cm Giá Bao Nhiêu?



## Chin Chin (22/4/19)

Nệm Kim Cương chỉ được thành lập chỉ với hơn 5 năm, nhưng Kim Cương đã tạo được thiện cảm và lòng tin từ phía người tiêu dùng với chế độ bảo hành vượt trội lên đến 12 năm, nệm được sản xuất từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên nguyên chất không pha trộn, có độ đàn hồi tối ưu, nâng đỡ cơ thể cực tốt, thông thoáng, mang đến cảm giác thoải mái cho người sử dụng. Với đa dạng các sản phẩm như: Nệm cao su Kim cương Happy Gold, Kim cương Diamond, bông ép Kim cương, Lò xo Kim cương,...

Sau đây mình xin gửi đến các bạn thông tin Nệm cao su Kim Cương 160x200x5cm giá bao nhiêu? Và bảng giá nệm với đầy đủ kích thước của các sản phẩm

*1/ Nệm Cao Su Kim Cương 5 ZONE ALOE*
Nệm được làm từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên nguyên chất. Bề mặt nệm được phân bố độ mềm và cứng theo tỉ trọng 5 vùng của cơ thể (đầu, lưng, mông, đùi và chân). Cấu trúc lỗ theo kiểu tổ ong, tạo ra một sản phẩm nệm vô cùng đàn hồi và bền chắc. Nệm có khả năng chống cháy , kháng khuẩn. Sản phẩm này cũng nhận được nhiều lởi khen từ các tập đoàn nước ngoài.






Với kích thước 160x200x5cm có giá nêm yết 7,680,000 đ, hiện được áp dụng chương trình giảm giá 25% chỉ còn 5,760,000 đ + Combo quà tặng (áp dụng tại đại lý Thegioinem.com)

*2/ Nệm cao su Kim Cương Happy Gold*
Được sản xuất từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên không pha lẫn tạp chất, được xử lý bằng công nghệ tiến tiến, ngăn ngừa các vi khuẩn làm dị ứng da. Sản phẩm có nguồn gốc rõ ràng. Đạt tiêu chuẩn cao, do các tập đoàn nệm hàng đầu thế giới đánh giá cao sản phẩm. Nệm tạo sự dễ chịu cho người nằm ở mọi tư thế.






Với kích thước 160x200x5cm có giá niêm yết 6,250,000 đ, hiện đang được áp dụng chương trình giảm giá 25% chỉ còn 4,687,500 đ + Combo quà tặng hấp dẫn

*3/ Nệm Cao Su Cao Cấp Kim Cương Luxury*
Được làm từ 100% cao su nguyên khối với 2 mặt lỗ nhỏ đối xứng. Nệm được hút chân không, đóng hộp tiện lợi vì vậy nên gọi là “Nệm biết đi”. Sản phẩm được làm từ nguyên liệu sạch có nguồn gốc rõ ràng.

_*



*_

Với kích thước 160x200x5cm có giá niêm yết từ 9,490,000 đ hiện đang được áp dụng chương trình giảm giá 25% chỉ còn 7,117,500 đ + Combo quà tặng hấp dẫn

*4/ Nệm Cao Su Liên Kết Kim Cương Plantinum*
Kết hợp từ cao su thiên nhiên và bông ép polyester sạch khuẩn, có độ đàn hồi tối ưu, độ cứng đạt chuẩn giúp hạn chế bệnh đau lưng và các bệnh về xương khớp. Nệm được đúc nguyên khối với hàng ngàn lỗ thoáng khí đảm bảo thoáng mát không lo ngại thời tiết.






Với kích thước 160x200x5cm có giá niêm yết  7,980,000 đ, hiện đang được áp dụng chương trình khuyến mãi giảm giá chỉ còn 5,985,000 đ + Combo quà tặng hấp dẫn


----------

